# Moderator approval?



## billd91 (May 15, 2020)

Why are my posts suddenly coming up as needing moderator approval? This started yesterday.


----------



## Umbran (May 15, 2020)

I do not entirely know.  Usually, the approvals are about posts or new accounts that are questionably spam.  For them, it at least mentions e-mails being blacklisted, and the like.  For you, it is just giving us the posts.

Did you recently change where you were posting from?


----------



## billd91 (May 15, 2020)

There are 2 computers I regularly post from - and since I'm working from home now, both are readily available to me. One's my home computer (and linked iPad), the other is a work computer with a VPN connection. I may have had an active login going on both so I may have shown up with 2 IP addresses? Maybe?


----------



## Morrus (May 15, 2020)

We were just asking the same question in the mod forum. We don't know why your posts keep appearing in the approval queue the last few days. Some algorithm somewhere thinks you might be a spammer all of a sudden, but I can't imagine _why_ it would think that.


----------



## billd91 (May 15, 2020)

Well, as long as it gets cleared up, I'll be happy.


----------



## Alzrius (May 18, 2020)

I'm now getting this applied to my posts. Why?


----------



## Morrus (May 18, 2020)

Alzrius said:


> I'm now getting this applied to my posts. Why?



Scroll up two posts.


----------



## Alzrius (May 18, 2020)

Also, I can't seem to go back and edit my posts, but I don't know why.


----------



## Morrus (May 18, 2020)

I think I’ve found it. It’s the old legacy copper community supporter accounts. There’s a few people still in that user group, though it no longer exists since the new CSA accounts were introduced.


----------



## Alzrius (May 18, 2020)

That seems to have done it! I now have the option to edit my posts again, and don't seem to need moderator approval to post! Thanks!

Though now I have to ask to what extent do those old community supporter accounts count for anything under the new CSA paradigm?


----------



## Morrus (May 18, 2020)

Alzrius said:


> Though now I have to ask to what extent do those old community supporter accounts count for anything under the new CSA paradigm?




The old ones have been replaced by the new ones. There's no technical way to automatically transfer them over to the new ones, unfortunately, so it's a slightly annoying process of cancelling the old one at PayPal and manually setting up a new one from here. Not the most elegant process, and not something I can do for you at this end (as I can't access your PayPal account).


----------



## Alzrius (May 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> The old ones have been replaced by the new ones. There's no technical way to automatically transfer them over to the new ones, unfortunately, so it's a slightly annoying process of cancelling the old one at PayPal and manually setting up a new one from here. Not the most elegant process, and not something I can do for you at this end (as I can't access your PayPal account).




I know this is getting off-topic, but I thought I had permanent status at that level due to that being a reward from back during one of the old donation drives. I know I didn't have a recurring payment set up via Paypal.


----------



## Morrus (May 18, 2020)

Alzrius said:


> I know this is getting off-topic, but I thought I had permanent status at that level due to that being a reward from back during one of the old donation drives. I know I didn't have a recurring payment set up via Paypal.



That's an entirely different thing. You still have that -- it gives you access to all of ENP's products, which you can find in the Resources section.


----------



## Alzrius (May 18, 2020)

Morrus said:


> That's an entirely different thing. You still have that -- it gives you access to all of ENP's products, which you can find in the Resources section.




Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## billd91 (May 18, 2020)

Yeah, that seems to have fixed things up. Thanks.


----------



## qstor (Jul 4, 2020)

how do you shut off the automatic paypal charges? ie cancel your support status?


----------

